# Crete Leaving Tomorrow Can't Wait!



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Tomorrow evening we start our months trip to Greece and i'm so excited!
We're travelling down Germany on A61 taking the Brenner and then to Venice for our boat on Monday. After arriving in Patras on Wednesday we drive to Piraeus for our next boat to Heraklion.
We will arrive in Rethymnon that evening and plan to stay put for two weeks after all we used to live there so want to visit friends etc.

On the return trip we have a couple days in Athens and then the boat to Ancona probably via Verona home to The Hague.

Thankyou for a great site!
Maxine and Hans


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

WOW ! Wish I was going with you !

Have a great trip and don't forget to write and tell us all how it is going.


G


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*crete*

yasoo, hey I really envy you guys, I can still smell the wild herbs of Crete can you tell me how much your round trip on the ferries has cost? would love to join you we have always gone to Aghia Gallini as we prefer southern Crete. Have fun !


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maxine & Hans;

You lucky things, I'm very jealous.

You say you are visiting Athens on the way back, I can recommend Athens Camping, its the closest site to the city centre.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2123

Have a great time

pete


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thankyou!

Know exactly how much the ferries cost as i have the papers in front of me Euro 850.

Pete we plan to stay at Camping Athens. Only hope the traffic isn't too bad tomorrow. Last month it took us 5 hours to get to the German border!
Traffic in Holland just gets worse.

Maxine and Hans


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

pm sent. Pop in for a drink


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Big earthquake in Patras at the moment, 6.5 on the Richter scale... Hope all goes well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quake*



Autoquest said:


> Big earthquake in Patras at the moment, 6.5 on the Richter scale... Hope all goes well.


As reported here

BBC News <<<

Trevor


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maxine and Hans,

Ooh you lucky pair I soooooooooooooo wish I were coming too as Greece is somewhere we are planning to visit this autumn/winter. I can just imagine how excited you must be feeling as you embark on your journey and I cannot wait to hear all about it when you return. 

Have a great time and please, please, please do not forget to write a review when you get home as I am sure there will many others who are keen to hear how you got on.

Safe travels and most of all have fun.

Sue

PS. Our first ever package holiday was to Crete and we went with my best friend Briarose who also posts on here and her family. We travelled to Crete and strangely enough the resort we stayed at was Rethymnon. All our kids were young at the time and we had a fabulous time and have some wonderful memories of our first holiday abroad.


----------

